# Pelt of the Tibbox Headed Fox: A Terza Rima



## Darkkin (Sep 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 1, 2015)

I always feel as though I've been plunked down in the middle of a world I don't quite see all of when I read your poems.  They're beautiful with great imagery but I feel like I need an index to read all of them.

The second to last line, I think "contended" should be "contented."


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 1, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> I always feel as though I've been plunked down in the middle of a world I don't quite see all of when I read your poems.  They're beautiful with great imagery but I feel like I need an index to read all of them.
> 
> The second to last line, I think "contended" should be "contented."



Good catch on the typo, and I do keep an index running in the chronological order of the poems on my blog here on the forum.  The whithertos and the whyfors are also detailed therein.  Story arcs and developing tangents are grouped together, so it is easier to understand the progression of the pieces.  Characters and places are also explained.  I know it's pointless longwinded waffling, but there is logic in the seeming madness.  

I don't write as other, better, poets do, singular selfcontained entities.  I do narratives, massive, complex and multilayered...Abhorrent and antiquated, it doesn't fit anywhere.  Worth the effort I've put into them at this point?  Probably not...


----------



## Ariel (Sep 1, 2015)

I can always tell there's a point.  I just can't tell what follows what.  I'll take a look at your blog and go through and read what I can find sometime.  I look forward to it.


----------



## TipGrundlefunk (Sep 4, 2015)

Where's it gone?

I saw this a day or so ago and I noted to come back to it and there it was, gone.

Rats.

Tip


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 4, 2015)

What the hell.... &%**#%$** ... &^*@$^#&&..... &*%%&# !!!!!!!!  sigh...


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 4, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> The Pelt of the Tibbox Headed Fox
> 
> From Table she took the creature made of wool and blocks,
> he, who clicked and clattered, clacked and chattered—
> ...


**


Sigh...Thank you DarKKin. I was crushed to think I missed this poetic treasure... The *** represent where your skill with imagery, storyline , mood and character went to the SUPERsublime... This story is pure majic, and you shine as  writer, poet and Story Goddess..."a filament of spider's silk"... poetry... in it's truest form...I am continually bewitched, bemused, and beguiled by these fabulous stories, that they are also poetry, is just icing on a delectable poetic treat...Strangeways is my daily escape from the mundane 2 dimensional world into your high def delight... DarKKin.... write on, don't let anything stand between you and strangeways...Peace...


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 4, 2015)

The d in that final couplet is the bane of my existence.  It won't stay fixed...I hate typos.  :stung:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey Darkin!

You did good work here. Narrative poetry is hard, yet you sailed through it. 

Hope to see more!


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 4, 2015)

danielstj said:


> Narrative poetry is hard.



Actually, it isn't.  Does it require a little more effort than flinging spaghetti at the wall...(Wait, I've done that darn it...Well, Spaghetti-O's, at any rate. Does anyone want an otter?)...Yes! But if you can write coherent sentence, you can do narrative poetry.  It comes down to basics.  Find your character, their goal, and go!  All you're doing is telling a story, just like fiction, but with a little bit more flare.  Poetry is unlimited in its versatility, everything from free verse to terza rima.  Some formats are better suited to narratives, but anyone can do it.


----------



## TipGrundlefunk (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm becoming a fan of the on-going saga of Sable the Tibbox Headed Fox and the Brights.

There is something enigmatic about art that requires thought and even then remains a little opaque. There is always some level of disconnect between the artists intent and the reader's interpretation, as it should be, the skill is to give enough to keep the reader hooked whist holding back from revealing all. You have that skill.

Your work to me is like Seuss meets Kafka, I adore it.

Tip


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 5, 2015)

The Brights have a long history.  Some of the later pieces are on the boards, the others will be going onto my blog, which I've been revamping.  Tibbox is among the earliest in the chronology of the Bright Girls saga.  He knows what happens, that being said, he is also one of those characters I didn't know I needed until he showed up.


----------



## inkwellness (Sep 7, 2015)

You have a keen aptitude for storytelling and a creative flair.  The two together blend well in your care. You put them to tiresome work. More than other poets, like my lazy self.


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 8, 2015)

Umm...Ink, I think the word you're looking for is _tedious_, not tiresome.  I'm Darkkin, the Tedious.  It is Turtle who is tiresome.  LOL!  And you make trees out of words, so don't talk to me about lazy poets.

- D. the T. of P.B.


----------



## inkwellness (Sep 8, 2015)

Haha! Oh yes, too true.


----------

